# Seat Covers



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

A little of topic, but does anyone have a suggestion for nice seat covers for a truck?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

depends what you want them for and QUALITY equals money


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I want them to protect and cover my seats. Oh, and to sit on too...:evil:

I understand at what cost quality comes.

Mark


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

a friend of mine has these they fit reasonable well we put them on a couple months ago have not tore yet,

http://www.saddleman.com/seat_covers/ultimatefit/index.html


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

6 or 7 years ago I bought a set of "Covercraft" seat covers for my '98 Silverado extended cab to protect the leather from the effects of hunting and fishing. I liked them so much that I now have set's on my '03 Escalade and my '05 Silverado Crew Cab. My buddy likes them so much that he just bought a set for his '07 Silverado. They are made to fit your specific vehicle with opening for power seat switches, side air bags, arm rests, etc. They stay in place, remove easily for washing and get softer like Levi's as they get used. When I detailed my '98 for trade in the dealer's appraiser asked how I had kept the upholstery so nice, I told him I never sat on it. I sold the old ones to a fishing buddy for $50.00. Yeah I'll get them on my next truck also. Cabela's has them, but you have to order with all the details of your vehicle.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Mark, check these out. They are not cheap, but look like the quality and the fit are top notch. Marathon Superhides.

http://www.marathonseatcovers.com/scsuperhides.php?PHPSESSID=fa939f92fd50aa24cfcae3961ede9b3f


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Try Cabelas - "Trail gear" - Seat covers, I have them in an 06 Chevy p/up 
pretty good seat cover for the price.


----------

